# Just got a pair of American Chinchillas today



## mama24 (Jun 30, 2012)

They're super cute and have blue eyes! I'm excited to finally have some color. My meat breeders right now are CA and NZ whites. I hate the red eyes! I also have 2 English Spot/NZ crosses. They're very pretty! Anyone else have Am Chins? Do you use them for meat? If so, what do you do with their fur?


----------



## reereechickens (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't have any Am Chin's but they look pretty.  I agree with the red eyes. Post some pics please and let us know how they do!


----------



## mama24 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's a pic I took yesterday. Sorry it's not the best. I put them in with my 6 week old CA/NZ mix babies I just weaned this week. They're about the same age. I have been working on a huge rabbit tractor to put them all in as a grow out pen, but it's been too darn hot to work outside, so I haven't gotten it done yet. I hope this heat wave is over soon!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 1, 2012)

We have Am Chins. Just so you know their blue eyes will eventually turn brown so don't get too attached. I love the Am Chins they are super soft & snuggly if you spend the time snuggling them.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 2, 2012)

We have American Chinchillas.  The first litter of purebreds are being raised for meat right now.  They are 7 weeks old today.  I throw away the furs from all the rabbits.  I don't have time or desire to do anything with them and don't know of a demand for the furs in my area.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to have an American Chinchilla. He was the sire to a chocolate mini-rex (Their kits are in my avatar) and a checkered giant. The mini-rex had 6, the checkered giant had 11.


----------



## mama24 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## reereechickens (Jul 2, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/529388_4268479029814_1536619290_n.jpg


Cute!


----------



## Suwanee Creek Family Farm (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Wendy,

Such a beauty!

We also have AmChins and I have found them to be very laid back.  My AmChins were pastured so unfortunately they didn't have a lot of handling and it really showed (on me and my skin!). Months and months later they are finally warming up to the lady that gives treats and hay.

Warm Regards,

Mama Knucker Hatch
Suwanee Creek Family Farm


----------



## WorldTreeRabbitry (Sep 24, 2013)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> We have American Chinchillas.  The first litter of purebreds are being raised for meat right now.  They are 7 weeks old today.  I throw away the furs from all the rabbits.  I don't have time or desire to do anything with them and don't know of a demand for the furs in my area.


sawfish99, I know this is a very very old post, but I use the rabbit furs for crafts and if you ever have a bunch you want to get rid of, I would happily take them off your hands, paying for overnight shipping and an ice pack.

- Kitty

World Tree Rabbitry


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually, since posting this I was able to find a few local buyers.  I have been selling for a reasonable amount, but if you want to PM me a price offer, I would be willing to ship them too.


----------

